# Daisy and Casper



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Casper is a 5 year old, male, seal mitted Ragdoll and Daisy is a 5 year old, female, seal colour pointed Ragdoll. They are both neutered and microchipped and their vaccinations are up to date (boosters due: 17/4/08) we are told they are generally healthy, with no ongoing health issues. They are both fed a diet of James Well Beloved Turkey and Rice Food and this suits them very well. Other brands tend to cause them to have upset tummies. Both Daisy and Casper enjoy being groomed and we are told, have matt free coats. They are both indoor cats, although Daisy does enjoy access to a safe garden. They are not used to living with dogs. They do now live with young children, but they are unhappy at this and dislike being around a boisterous toddler, which is why they are being rehomed.

Daisy and Casper are both gentle, friendly Ragdolls. Daisy is the more confident of the two. She is very playful and affectionate, although not a lap cat. Casper is more nervous and is wary of strangers, but once he knows someone well, he loves a cuddle and a tummy tickle.

We are seeking a quiet, pet free, child free home for them with no chance of any children in the future, as this is the reason they are being rehomed. A home with older, animal loving, teenagers will be okay. Daisy would appreciate safe, supervised access to a secure garden, well away from busy roads. Both will require regular grooming to keep their coats in good condition. Casper may take a little time to settle and form a bond with his new owner, as he is a little shy and so his new family will need to be patient with him.

If you feel you can offer these Ragdolls the time, care and life long commitment they need, then please complete our online adoption application form UKRCC Adoption Form indicating your interest in Daisy and Casper.

Thank you.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

These two are now in there new home


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Thats fantastic news, i think the work you do is amazing


----------

